# Best lore for Eltharion?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering what everyones thoughts were in regards to which lore Eltharion should use? He's a level 2 mage afaik.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It depends, both on your army and who you are fighting

If your fighting chaos or brets go metal otherwise life and fire are very good


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Atm my army consists of two sets of the IoB high elves, planning on converting one of the griffon riders to be Eltharion. I'll be trying to add more standard troops to try and form a formidable battle line. 

My ideal plan is to coax the enemy onto my spears then hit them in the rear or flanks, I'm just trying to figure out how best to achieve that, I already have the Ellyrian reavers and of course Eltharion, but I think I need something more substantial, if I could use Eltharions magic to help with maneuvering it would be helpful.


----------

